# henerfer echo wma



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

has anybody been up there since the last snow storm? how much snow is up there. or anybody drive by that area and can give me a idea on how much is up there? me and my dad drew out and was going take the horses up but already have the shoes off them, so we dont want to chance it with the shoes off, if anybody has been in there have u seen any elk? thanks,,,,,,,


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Haven't been up there yet. I drew out too, but my hunt doesn't start till Dec. 3. Might go riding Friday after Thanksgivng, if we do I'll let you know about the snow and the elk..


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

my hunt starts the same time, was going to do the same thing as you go up this saturday, mabye we will meet up which area u going in? i'm going to try fire canyon, good luck to you,,,, hopefully there is some snow,


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Fire Canyon usually holds the most elk from my experience.. I'm sure that's where we'll go. If there isn't any snow or elk, that just gives us an excuse to go riding again.. good luck my friend. if you see a Blue GMC in the parking lot, that's me..


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I also drew the tag. Spent a few days up there on the General Rifle Deer hunt and run into a cow and a calf and did not realize until after I saw them that I could of shot the cow during the deer hunt as I had a valid deer tag. Oh well good excuse to get the horses out again. I will probably also go for a ride Saturday and will let you know what I see.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are looking for a ride, and to see some elk, I would not go up Fire Canyon.....Go up from the access near the Croyden Cemetary. This puts you in the north facing slopes and borders the CWMU(Cedar canyon).


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

why is that? does that area hold more elk or what? i went up that way 3 years ago when i drew the tag and there was no elk in that area. rode for almost 4 hours before i ran into elk. there was about 2 feet of snow then, that was the end of december...


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been up Fire Canyon the last 5 years for the cow hunt. Somebody I know usually has a cow tag.. Havent been skunked yet.. The cemetary entrance holds elk, but its hit or miss. I know where we're goin..


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

well i have never been up the fire canyon way so might give it a shot. will be in a blue dodge with weber s.a.r stickers in the window. is there alot of room to park over there? enough for horse tralers ans such? thanks.


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

well due to a bunch of honey dues did not get out this last weekend. -)O(- did any body head out and see anything? if u could tell me what the snow condition looks like that would be great, is it patchy? of fully covered on the roads and such. thankd guys.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I didn't make it either my son talked me in to trying to find a cougar Saturday. Boy am I sore getting to old to try to keep up with the kids in steep terrain was wishing I had gone for a horse ride.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Shaw the horses boys. I was up there today and the snow is thin where it exists. There is some in the very back of the unit but its only 2-6 inches deep where its at, the rest is mud and rock. Didn't see any elk and only three doe. Looks like it may the last week or two before they move in, providing we get a little more snow.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info Truemule, I think I'll wait for some snow before we head up...


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Which part of the WMA is fire canyon?


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

it is the 2nd exit past devils slide i beleive, turn back to the north it is just past the gravel pit. this storm comming in on wed,,thersday seems to be pettering out. probley not much snow going to fall up there, did have a guy say last year up buy the landscape business there are some houses they seen elk up there with no snow on the ground but the people would not let them hunt it, even though it is in the boundries. the elk were just out side of there yards on the side of the hill.....


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you going to head up on Saturday 343?


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

yes i am, are you? we will be there probly with no horses. dont think this storm that is comming in will put much down, are u going? u can pm me if u want and we could hook up.and exchange phone numbers.... it will be me my wife and mabye the kids, dad is not sure yet he wants to wait till the snow flies before he makes up his mind......


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Fire Canyon is on the North frontage road about 1.5 miles West of Echo canyon. The area that 343 is talking about is on the same road heading towards Croydon. There is an outfitter (J and J Outfitters - Jed Wayment) that runs a feeding station for both deer and elk behind his home along this road.


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

**** the wind must have blown them elk away, seen some deer and some old elk tracks.. they had been pretty low at one time this year, probly after the snow during the general elk hunt, it sure was a cold sum beech up there though, wind blowing so **** hard... oh well will try it again this weekend. did anybody else go up and have any success????


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Went Saturday rode to the top and saw a group of 5 bulls in Owens. Did hear a shot to the West. Snow drifts up high and crusted made it tough on the horses. Rode 14 miles.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Went to the top of leanords and saw only deer. I heard the shot that trigger talks about. 343 is right though it was so cold with that wind we could barely stand in it. We headed down about 11:00 because of the cold and lack of sight nor sign of the big ugly's.


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

nothing this last weekend again, anybody else go up and have any better luck than me?


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Which way did you go? Cemetary or Fire canyon? I havent been at all yet, Probably going to wait for some SNOW if we ever get any... Good luck keep after it, they'll be in there soon...


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

went up through fire canyon, seen deer but not many at that, hopefully they are in there will find out this weekend, im done messin around gonna have to hunt harder now.....


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Were you on horses?


----------



## wadersworld (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm a first time poster, but a long time lurker on this site. I figured it was about time to be a contributer. My main reason for spilling the beans is that I still have a 15 year old daughter with a tag for this unit. If everyone waits until the snow comes to find their elk, it will be very crowded when she can go. There are a lot of elk in the unit now. I took my 12 year old daughter up on Dec 8. We rode up the Fire Canyon road at first light. Midway up the mountain we spotted a band of elk numbering about 15. We watched them go over a ridge into a northern facing bowl to bed for the day. We took our time stalking around the area, where I suspected that they had bedded, to give us the best angle and view into the bowl. To make a long story a little short, she shot her first big game animal from a prone position resting on my pack. The rest of the elk headed over the hill and up the next ridge. As we worked our way over to her prize, a previously unseen, large herd of elk were spotted below us. In all, there were over 75 head of elk between the smaller band and the larger herd. These elk are well inside the unit, but fairly high on the mountain. Late in the afternoon, we watched many of them working their way back out onto the open, southern facing slopes.
I know that elk can and do move a long way in a short time, but I am confident that these elk are still in the unit as they were moving back into the same area late in the day. Hunt with confidence and best of luck. Sorry, no picture. I'm computer illiterate and can't figure out how to downsize to fit here. Maybe on the next one.


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

just walked this time, the shoes are on the ponyes now, so we will be takin them up this next time, glad to hear that they are in there, now this game of hide-n-seek is geeting old.... they dont play fair, at least let me see em once in awhile........


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

**** we need some snow in there, they are in there but way scattered.....


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

How many did you see? Get any shots? We're probably gonna head up Friday,


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

15 bulls last thursday, 10 bulls,cows saturday, could not get a good shot on any of the cows. could have had 1 but would not take the head out of the trees and i knew one was a spike out of a group of 3, not worth the risk so i passed. the closest we could get to the group was 400 yards. they are spooky, and spread out, good luck this weekend i will be up friday as well and thats it until the first week of jan if needed,


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The East Canyon WMA borders private land that is now open for cow elk only hunting. So if you feel like going a bit further up you may want to try your luck over there...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=38248


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

dont think that is in the same area as this tag. this is the morgan,south rich henefer echo w.m.a unit..


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The Henefer WMA and East Canyon WMA are totally different tags. That's why it says Henefer WMA on the tag. The boundary for the tag is the WMA. 

Please know your boundary and read the proc before you just go wandering around the state thinking you can hunt any WMA you want.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

I hear there's alot of cow elk on the Hardware Ranch WMA..


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry I was thinking that was still the same area as they are not too far away. I normally dont hunt up that way.

HJB you are right, always check the proc


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

hell mabye i will give hardware ranch a try, wonder if i will need the horses for that?????


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Third times a charm went up Monday after Christmas and ran into a small herd early and was able to fill my tag. I couldn't believe the number of people up there one group had over 30 people with only 2 tags. Also saw what looked like lion hunters with their dogs. Good luck to those that still have tags.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! What, no pics? Come on show us some pics!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was going to try to go Grouse hunting up there yesterday but when I got there I saw the CROWD!!! I went to scout East Canyon a little and then headed home with nothing!! I guess I'll stick to my backup area for the rest of the year


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother and his friend filled there tags chrsitmas eve. They said they were all the way at the back of the unit. Only saw about 10 cows and lots of bulls.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats Trigger, was that you heading down with your elk around 11 am? How far up did you run into the elk?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes that was us we got back to the truck about 11:30. We ran into the elk right before where the big drifts started by the GPS we had a round trip of 9 miles. Sorry we didn't take any pictures.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

Headed up yesterday, and was able to fill my tag. Rode to the top of Owens Canyon and saw 2 nice bulls. Heard a couple shots and saw a herd of about 10 - 12 cows they were shooting at but wasn't able to get any shots myself. While glassing across canyon my buddy spotted 2 cows and a calf. We made a plan, he would glass them while we circled around to get to a good vantage point. With the help of modern technolgy " cell phones" lol he put us right on them. They were across from us about 400 yards. Took a couple practice shots lol before I was able to put her down with a shot to the neck. Got her queartered and rode out wearing T-shirts , it was a beautiful day for a ride. And we were lucky enough to harvest an elk. Thanks to my family and good friends for helping out.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats! I'm glad it ended up working out for you. Looks like a great time!


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha i wished i knew that Jargon you guys were using for Henefer Echo. I hunt there every single year for my deer but have never heard these names. Fire Canyon? Leonards? Cemetary? Haha never heard of em. Somebody tell me where we're talking about. If it helps i always enter through the frontage road access. I've hiked those hills for many hours and know em like the back of my hand.

Also, congrats to everybody on their wapiti.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Fire Canyon = Frontage Road access point
Leonards Canyon = Big canyon to the East of Fire, the top of Leonards and Fire meet
Cemetary = access point between Henefer and Croydon


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

well the hunt is over. i would have to say that was the hardest cow elk hunt i have been on in a while. no snow them elk got pushed WAY BACK IN THERE after the christmas holidays. ended up with 1 out of 2 tags filled. oh well it was fun ridin anyway.......


----------

